# Minimalist architecture and design



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*A.G. Leventis Gallery, Nicosia, Cyprus (2014)
Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Fobe House, Marrakesh, Morocco (2014)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Laidley Street Residence, San Francisco, CA, USA (2014)
Architect: Michael Hennessey Architecture


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Museum of Modern Literature, Marbach am Neckar, Germany (2006)
Architect: David Chipperfield

Could also be classified as New Formalist


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Rustic House, Dénia, Spain (2016)
Architect: Antonio Altarriba 
What I like is how it is minimalist but it still incorporates references to traditional Spanish architecture so that it doesn't stand too much out of its context.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

How very nice, seeing a marvelous piece of Spanish architecture is always a delight.
The lights on the edges of the pool give a little bit of futuristic charm.
The stone gives a warm feeling, and there is even a cactus plant on the edge of the pool.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Obumex Furniture Showroom, Staden, Belgium (2013)
Architects: Govaert & Vanhoutte


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Atelier-Bisque Doll, Osaka, Japan (2009)
Architects: UID Architects

I have no idea how they engineered those 'floating' walls.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

*Ringstrasse Rankweil, Dornbirn, Austria*
walser + werle Architects














































source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Casa dos Cubos, Tomar, Portugal (2012)
Architects: EMBAIXADA arquitectura


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seashore Chapel, Qinhuangdao, China (2015)
Architects: Vector Architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

OZ House, Atherton, CA, USA (2017)
Architects: Stanley Saitowitz, Natoma Architects


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Theater in Freyming-Merlebach, France (designed by by Dominique Coulon & Associés)

_more photos here_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Song Art Museum in Beijing, China (designed by Zhou Design Group)

_source_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Glenstone Museum Pavilions, Potomac, MD, USA (2018)
Architects: Thomas Phifer and Partners


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

*International Museum of the Baroque, Puebla, Mexico
Designed by Toyo Ito.*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Capilla RLJ, San Juan Cosalá, México (2016)
Architect: José Ricardo Yslas Gámez


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Modern art museum in Vilnius, LT*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius, LT*


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

ZAMORA OFFICES |*ESPAÑA* 

*Architects:* Alberto Campo Baeza. 
*Location:* Calle Obispo Manso, 1, 49001 Zamora, Spain. 
*Design:* Team Alberto Campo Baeza, Pablo Fernández Lorenzo, Pablo Redondo Díez, Alfonso González Gaisán, Francisco Blanco Velasco. 
*Area:* 12100.0 m2. 
*Project Year:* 2012. 
*Photographs: *Javier Callejas , Alberto Campo Baeza. 
*Manufacturers: *Cebrace.​











































































































































Source: https://www.archdaily.com/304715/zamora-offices-alberto-campo-baeza​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Multi-Sport Pavilion and Classroom Complex | Madrid | *ESPAÑA*

*Architects:* Alberto Campo Baeza. 
*Location: *Pozuelo de Alarcón, Madrid, Spain. 
*Collaborator Architects:* Ignacio Aguirre López, Alejandro Cervilla García, María Pérez de Camino, 
Tommaso Campiotti, Miguel Ciria Hernández, Elena Jiménez Sánchez, Imanol Iparraguirre, María Moura. 
*Area:* 9000.0 m2. 
*Project Year:* 2017. 
*Photographs:* Javier Callejas.











































































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/875503/multi-sport-pavilion-and-classroom-complex-alberto-campo-baeza​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Spirit of the City | New York |* UNITED STATES* 

The British studio *United Visual Artists* installed a set of gold-mirrored columns in a courtyard in *Brooklyn*, 
they spin around to reflect light patterns, visitors, and the surrounding brick walls.
Inspired by *Manhattan's supertall all glass *skyscrapers. 
NYCxDesign Festival | *2018*
























































































*Source: *https://www.dezeen.com/2018/05/16/spirit-of-the-city-united-visual-artists-ado-mini-installation-brooklyn-nycxdesign/​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Multisports Hall | Mouvaux | *FRANCE *

*Architects:* de Alzua+.
*Location:* Mouvaux, France.
*Architect in Charge:* de Alzua+.
*Design Team:* Ophélie Chassin, Charlotte Dambrine, Angélique Sternheim, Vincent Vaulot. 
*Area:* 4500.0 sqm.
*Project Year:* 2013.
*Photographs:* Sergio Grazia.

























































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/788488/multisport-hall-mouvaux-de-alzua-plus​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The House of the Infinite | Cádiz | *ESPAÑA *

*Architects:* Alberto Campo Baeza. 
*Location:* Cádiz, Spain. 
*Area: *900.0 m2. 
*Project Year:* 2014. 
*Photographs:* Javier Callejas. 
*Manufacturers:* PanoramAH!

































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/529098/the-house-of-the-infinite-alberto-campo-baeza​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Raumplan House | Madrid | *ESPAÑA*

*Architects:* Alberto Campo Baeza.
*Location: *Madrid, Spain.
*Area: *500.0 m2.
*Project Year:* 2015.
*Photographs:* Javier Callejas.

































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/781211/raumplan-house-alberto-campo-baeza​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

DBJC HOUSE | Cadiz | *ESPAÑA *

*Architect:* Alberto Campo Baeza. 
*Location:* Conil, Cádiz, Spain. 
*Project:* 2002. 
*Built:* 2005. 
*Area:* 460 sqm. 
*Collaborators: *Ignacio Aguirre López, Miguel Vela, Antonio Álvarez. 
*Structure:* Mª Concepción Pérez Gutiérrez. 
*Quantity surveyor:* José Moreno. 
*Contractor: *Proyectos y Obras Chiclana (Cristobál Navarro). 
*Photographer:* Javier Callejas.





































































































*Source:* https://www.campobaeza.com/dbjc-house/​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

MULLER VAN SEVEREN | Rocking wire daybeds for Spanish summer house | 2016

*Belgian *design studio *Muller van Severen* has crafted curving loungers from wire netting 
as part of a furniture commission for one of the *Solo Houses* – a series of architect-designed dream homes in *Spain*.
The furniture comes in plain stainless steel, and can be powder coated in white, mint green or red.





















































*Source:* https://www.dezeen.com/2016/06/09/muller-van-severen-rocking-wire-daybed-spanish-summer-solo-houses-office-kgdvs/​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

São Lourenço do Barrocal estate | Alentejo | *PORTUGAL *| 2017

Portuguese architect* Eduardo Souto de Moura *has helped to revive a former farming village in the *Alentejo *region 
as a high-end hotel, featuring whitewashed interiors and original vaulted ceilings.
The monte, or village, is located at the heart of the 780-hectare *São Lourenço do Barrocal *estate, 
which has been owned by the same family for over 200 years.




































































































































*Source:* https://www.dezeen.com/2017/04/29/eduardo-souto-de-moura-sao-lourenco-do-barrocal-estate-luxury-hotel-alentejo-portugal/?li_source=LI&li_medium=bottom_block_1​


----------



## BielySokol (Nov 1, 2016)

I love minimalism but some of those designs appear quite extreme to me.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't force yourself into it.
It's not for everyone, these last examples are far from extreme, actual minimalism shows tendency to reduce everything in the space, aspires to show the beauty of emptiness.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Bates Masi Architects | East Hampton |* UNITED STATES *

American firm *Bates Masi Architects* took cues from vernacular architecture for this Hamptons home, 
which consists of sharply gabled forms wrapped in oversized shingles.
*Year:* 2018.
*Photography:* Bates Masi Architects. 


























































































































































*Source:* https://www.dezeen.com/2018/06/25/bates-masi-georgica-cove-residence-east-hampton-modelled-after-historic-farmsteads/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Apple Store Michigan Avenue | Chicago | *UNITED STATES* 

*Architects:* Foster + Partners.
*Location: *401 Michigan Avenue, Chicago, IL, United States.
*Area:* 20000.0 m2.
*Project Year:* 2017.












































*Source:*https://www.dezeen.com/2017/10/20/apple-store-michigan-avenue-foster-partners-chicago-riverfront-macbook-shaped-roof/























































*Source:*https://www.archdaily.com/882147/apple-store-michigan-avenue-chicago-foster-plus-partners​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The Steve Jobs Theater | Apple Inc. | Cupertino | CALIFORNIA | *UNITED STATES*

*1.* *The Steve Jobs Theater* embodies an extraordinary eight-year collaboration between *Apple *and *Foster + Partners* at Apple Park.
*2.* A lens-shaped roof *rests gently* on a transparent 22-foot- (6.6-meter-) tall and 135-foot- (41.1-meter-) diameter glass cylinder. 
*3.* The *largest carbon-fiber roof in the world*, it weighs 80.7 tons (73.2 metric tons), with just four layers of glass forming the structural support. 
*4.* It comprises *44 identical radial panels*, which were assembled on-site and carefully craned into position onto the completed glass cylinder in a single lift. 
*5.* All its services, such as electric conduits and sprinkler pipes, *are invisibly integrated *within the thin silicone joints between the curved glass panels.






















Source: https://www.archdaily.com/879278/apples-steve-jobs-theater-set-to-take-center-stage-ahead-of-new-product-launch























































Source: https://www.fosterandpartners.com/projects/steve-jobs-theater/


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Houses A· 2 | ΠAΡΟΣ | *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ*

*Architects:* buerger katsota architects. 
*Location:* The island of Paros, Greece. 
*Design Team:* Stephan Buerger, Demetra Katsota, Maria Chassioti, Georgios Kourakos, Klelia Siska. 
*Area:* 500.0 m2. 
*Project Year:* 2017. 
*Photographs:* Yiorgis Yerolymbos.

























































































































*Source:*https://www.archdaily.com/902939/houses-a-star-2-buerger-katsota-architects​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love how there are no support columns at the Steve Jobs Theatre. Purely structural glass.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Any fans of carbonized wood? I sure am. It is a traditional Japanese technique that found its way into contemporary minimalist constructions. 
It is used in places where there is a lot of humidity in the air, it can stop the destruction of the wood by fungi.

Villa Meijendel | VVKH architecten | *NEDERLAND* 

*Architects:* VVKH architecten. 
*Location:* Wassenaar, The Netherlands. 
*Design:* Ronald Knappers. 
*Project Year:* 2016. 
*Photographs:* Christian van der Kooy.































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/802147/villa-meijendel-vvkh-architecten​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Voronoi’s Corrals | decaARCHITECTURE | ΜΗΛΟΣ | *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ*

*Architects:* decaARCHITECTURE. 
*Location:* Greece. 
*Design Team:* Carlos Loperena, Alexandros Vaitsos, Eva Tsouni, 
Minna Colakis, Stefanos Nassopoulos, Jo Burtenshaw, 
Alison Katrii, Roza Giannopoulou. 
*Construction:* Carlos Loperena, Dimitra Palaiologou. 
*Mechanical Engineer:* George Kavoulakos. 
*Structural Engineer:* Christos Kaklamanis. 
*Planting Consultant:* Kalliopi Grammatikopoulou. 
*Area:* 300.0 m2. 
*Project Year:* 2012. 
*Photographs:* Stale Eriksen.





















































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/294680/voronois-corrals-decaarchitecture​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Kate Ballis' Infrared Photography | *CALIFORNIA *

*1.* Australian photographer *Kate Ballis* has toured *Palm Springs* 
with an infrared camera and coloured filters to produce these images, 
which show the muted desert city in *purple*, *pink *and *red *tones.
*2. Note:* The buildings that are photographed are Mid Century Style - 
typical for the famous Californian neighborhood, 
*what's Minimalist *are the photographs by Kate Ballis 
since they simplify the reality by using just a few colors.
























































































*Source: *https://www.dezeen.com/2018/02/20/infra-realism-kate-ballis-infrared-photography-palm-springs-california-modernism-week/​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Black Barn | Ancram - New York | *UNITED STATES*

*1. **US architecture firm Worrell Yeung *has pared back the rural vernacular of the Hudson River Valley 
to create a contemporary black barn next to a countryside home.
*2.* Oriented along an east-west axis, the Ancram Barn is made up of two separate sections, 
and encompasses 1,500 square feet (140 square metres). 
The western portion is tucked into the hillside, and is fully enclosed.



































































































*Source:*https://www.dezeen.com/2018/01/27/worrell-yeung-adds-minimalist-black-ancram-barn-traditional-property-upstate-new-york/​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the charred wood siding


----------

